# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  How Teachers are Using 3D Printing to Teach Students Math

## Brian_Krassenstein

The co-founder and CEO of the MIND Research Institute, Matthew Peterson, says the institute has a six-person content development team working on building teaching tools to give students the conceptual help they need to understand math concepts. According to Peterson, 3D printing is key to providing students tools which will be more attractive to students once they make the transition from word-based learning to visual learning techniques. He says the use of 3D printed "manipulatives" helps remove language barriers and elevates math proficiency everywhere they're used. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/52139/3d-printed-math-manipulatives/


Below is a photo of a 3D printed math manipulative:

----------

